# edonkey



## vsitor (27. Oktober 2002)

hi
ich habe ein dsl-netzwerk mit internetverbindungsfreigabe.
wenn ich edonkey nutzen will sagt der immer:

Cant connect to: und dann die ip des servers.

wie funktioniert das ganze denn ?
ich meine ich bin ja net blöd, aber kazaa ist da echt userfreundlicher !

ich habe auch schon bei den proxy-einstellungen rumgedoktort
und die ip von dem PC eingegeben über den ich ins netz gehe.
hab dann auch mit socks rumgespielt und 3128 als port eingegeben usw.

wenn ich im internetexplorer eine edonkey-datei clicke sagt der:

this is nor a valid ed2k-link 

tja...wär nett wenn mir jemand helfen kann

vsitor


----------



## Dunsti (27. Oktober 2002)

kommt die Meldung sofort, oder mit wenigen Sekunden Wartezeit?

letzteres ist normal, weil eDonkey-Server nicht permanent im Netz sind (da diese Server ausschließlich von Usern bereitgestellt werden), und Du evtl. ne veraltete Serverliste hast.

lad Dir hier mal ne aktuelle Serverliste (server.met) runter, speichere diese im eDonkey-Hauptverzeichnis und probiers nochmal. 


Dunsti


----------



## vsitor (27. Oktober 2002)

hi und danke für den tip mit den met dateien.
hab auch eine downgeladen und eingefügt.

er sagt halt: connecting to balblal (IP)
und dann dauerts etwas und dann kommt wieder
cant connect....meinst das liegt nicht am netzwerk ?

kazaa betreibe ich ohne probleme, also das netzwerk scheint zu
funktionieren, sonst wär ich ja auch nicht im internet..oder ?

ist emule besser ???

ich bin ein echter esel-neuling 

bei einigen sagt er auch:

already trying to connect
und
automaticily connecting

wenn du noch n tip hast....ich bin dankbar

übrigens hab ich mir den edonke grad vor ner stunde bei edonkey200.com
runtergeladen, ist also ne aktuelle version.


----------



## Dunsti (27. Oktober 2002)

das was Du da beschreibst kenne ich nur zu gut. Lass einfach mal 5-10 Minuten laufen. Der geht normalerweise alle Server in der Liste durch bis er einen findet. Wenn er in der Zeit net connectet hat dann is wohl doch was am Netzwerk faul. 

Ich persönlich finde eMule nicht so prickelnd. Is aber wohl Geschmacksache.

PS: hast Du unter "shared" Dateien freigegeben? ich glaube mal was gelesen zu haben, daß er net connectet wenn nix freigegeben ist. Kann mich aber auch irren.


Dunsti


----------



## Avariel (29. Oktober 2002)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hab das gleiche Problem, auch mit ner aktuellen Server.met. Nur verwende ich n stinknormales Modem, nix mit Netzwerk. Ich hab ihn schon mal ne halbe Stunde laufen lassen, aber er kann weiter stur nicht connecten. Hatte allerdings noch keine Daten freigegeben, das werd ich gleich ausprobieren!


----------



## galdasc (31. Oktober 2002)

high

ich hab KEINE EINZIGE datei freigegeben und click auf connecten ...1.versuch...2.versuch...3.versuch...CONNECTED!!

hab auch 56K...

bye

is echt cool des proggi...funzt einwandfrei


----------



## edi (12. Dezember 2002)

mit ics:

ich würd mal schaun ob bei dem anderen pc de edonkey ports offn sind 


cheers
edi


----------



## FruchtSaft (17. Januar 2003)

Ich hab auch so nen kleines problemchen ^^
Ich sitzt (wie so viele andere auch) hinter nem router. Ich hatte auch den esel uffer platte und konnte sogar connecten *wunder*
Wenn ich jetzt aber conntectet habe und unter suchen nach nem film oder sowas suche und ihn dann downloaden will passiert nix mehr! Ich kann einen monat warten und der film hat vielleicht gerade mal 30 mb! mehr net!

Woran liegt das ?! Der falsche server??? Oder an den einstellungen? Meistens lädt er net mal 1mb *argh*

Da ich nen eselnoob bin wärs sehr nett mir ein bischen zu helfen ^^

Saft!


----------



## Comander_Keen (17. Januar 2003)

sry das ich euch störe ...

kann mir aber kaum vorstellen das eine frage solcher art (also edonkey) zu tutorials.de passt.

greetz 3k!


----------



## Mr.Mista (17. Januar 2003)

Ich geb euch nen Tipp

benutzt emule... einfach bei emule.de runerladen

Um ein Vielfaches besser als eDonkey...

eDonkey war mich auch immer n bissle lahm, auch die server.met immer wieder mal neu runterzuladen war nervig. eMule macht des von allein... es gibt echt nix besseres...

Viel spass dann damit

Cyas


----------



## Jan Seifert (17. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Mr.Mista _
> *Ich geb euch nen Tipp
> 
> benutzt emule... einfach bei emule.de runerladen
> *



Ich geb euch nen Tipp

benutzt nicht emule... kann beim absturz dazu führen,
das die komplette hdd zerschrottet wird.




> sry das ich euch störe ...
> 
> kann mir aber kaum vorstellen das eine frage solcher art (also edonkey) zu tutorials.de passt.
> 
> greetz 3k!


es ist nicht illegal, solange man es für datein
nutzt, wie z.b. bivX filme, die man als original
besitzt. obwohl ich auch eher gegen solche programme
bin. wenn er es aber legal nutzt, warum soll man
nicht helfen?


----------



## Mr.Mista (17. Januar 2003)

kann HDD schrotten?

is bei mir schon mehrere male verreckt, bisher aber nix kabutsch.

Bise dir auch sicher dass es bei der neuen version immer noch so bzw. bei eDoneky nich genau gleich is?


----------



## Tim C. (21. Januar 2003)

Die Sache mit der HDD interessiert mich smallB kannste mir dazu mal ein paar Quellen oder nähere Informationen geben ?


----------



## FruchtSaft (21. Januar 2003)

ja würde ich auch gerne mal wissen...
ich kann mir das net vorstellen dann müsst das ja nen virus oder ähnliches sein ... :-(


----------



## Tim C. (21. Januar 2003)

nö das müsste nicht unbedingt ein virus, sein da kann es auch noch andere möglichkeiten geben, aber ich weiss halt nicht welche davon zutreffen soll.


----------



## Jan Seifert (21. Januar 2003)

die sache ist, dass emule ständig auf die hdd
zugreift, und das sehr heftig.
wenn der rechner durch emule abstürzt,
wird weiterhin heftig auf die hdd zugegriffen
und es soll sich wohl von der intensität steigern,
so das es sein kann, das die hdd auf dauer gestört wird.


----------

